# Big Green Egg



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

Any BGErs here? I love mine.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Yep. We have a few on here. I've had the XL for a few years now and really enjoys it. Smoked foods, seared foods, hot oven like pizzas..... it can do it all!


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Those grills do seem very nice. - Weber Kettle owner


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

I have a Kamado Joe Classic (new model). But, I've been around BGEs for years with in-laws.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

BGE is charcoal, right? I have a Weber ep-330 gas grill and love it


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Yep. BGE and Kamado are both charcoal. Preferably lump charcoal.


----------



## mattw10517 (Oct 22, 2017)

Love my BGE. Cooked pork chops, bacon wrapped chicken breast and turkey breasts on mine tonight.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

I had a Kamado Joe Classic. Did not like it. I thought it was sort of a "Jack of all trades, master of none" It was heavy, fragile, small cooking space, It can do it all, but not very well. Its specialty seemed to be cooking chicken and such in the 350 - 400 degree range. It did really good chicken and its the only cooker I could get crispy skin on with ease. I also hated that you had to use lump and only big pieces, making half the bag of lump useless more often than not. No access to the fire was another negative.

If you live up north and just want a small insulated cooker it would be good. Im in Texas where we dont need insulation, and surrounded by some of the best BBQ on earth, and the Joe just cant replicate it.


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

KJ owner. I really like mine. I am by no means a BBQ expert but I would rather eat the brisket I cook on mine than what I can find in my area. On that note, there are a few decent places, but why does BBQ have to be so dang expensive? Thats probably the reason I'd rather cook it myself.










The other thing I like about my KJ is I have a temperature controller on it. I can put a brisket on at 10pm, set the controller for 250f and go to bed and sleep like a baby all night. I personally don't enjoy the process of smoking meat. When I have to watch and tend the fire, and smell it and get saturated with smoke, by the time its ready to eat I am not even hungry for it. The temperature controller is the only way to go in my opinion. Call it lazy, call it cheating, call it whatever you want, I call it smart.

I like to go to bed with a raw piece of meat on the KJ and wake up to this. This brisket below didn't get the lid opened or the fire tended one time during the night.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@Llano Estacado What controller do you use?


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

Party Q


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

Llano Estacado said:


> Party Q


I've been looking at a controller. I find that I waste waaaaay too much time standing over the grill fooling with the vents. I was looking at the Cyber Q, but need to look in to this one as well.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Rackhouse Mayor said:


> Llano Estacado said:
> 
> 
> > Party Q
> ...


i had a Digi Q for my Kamado Joe. It worked great.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Llano Estacado said:


> KJ owner. I really like mine. I am by no means a BBQ expert but I would rather eat the brisket I cook on mine than what I can find in my area. On that note, there are a few decent places, but why does BBQ have to be so dang expensive? Thats probably the reason I'd rather cook it myself.


BBQ is expensive because quality brisket is $120 - $200. These places are not selling grocery store choice brisket. These places in Texas with lines out the door are all using Creekstone, Snake River, Heartbrand and 44 Farms. None of them sell brisket under $120. The quality between any grocery store brisket and these prime briskets are huge. Even the primes I got at HEB were not even close to the $120 online briskets. This is why these places like Franklin are charging $20/pound for brisket. They are not price gouging or preying on tourist. They are trying to cover costs.

https://heartbrandbeef.com/product/brisket/

https://www.creekstonefarms.com/collections/roasts/products/usda-prime-whole-brisket?variant=5591502028828

http://www.snakeriverfarms.com/american-kobe-beef/brisket/american-kobe-gold-grade-wagyu-brisket.html

And on that note you have Evie Maes up the road from you in Wolfforth. One of the best in Texas.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Rockinar said:


> Llano Estacado said:
> 
> 
> > KJ owner. I really like mine. I am by no means a BBQ expert but I would rather eat the brisket I cook on mine than what I can find in my area. On that note, there are a few decent places, but why does BBQ have to be so dang expensive? Thats probably the reason I'd rather cook it myself.
> ...


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Grocery store choice brisket it is :shock:


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Costco Prime brisket is 2.99 near me


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

Rockinar said:


> Llano Estacado said:
> 
> 
> > KJ owner. I really like mine. I am by no means a BBQ expert but I would rather eat the brisket I cook on mine than what I can find in my area. On that note, there are a few decent places, but why does BBQ have to be so dang expensive? Thats probably the reason I'd rather cook it myself.
> ...


I understand BBQ, specifically brisket, is a delicate subject in Texas. It seems there are two types of people, those who like BBQ and those who live to BBQ. I just like BBQ. Guess my senses are not able to separate good Q from great Q. That said, I've been to Evie Maes once. Heard about how great it was and honestly I wasn't impressed. Its been my experience that restaurants of any kind rarely live up to the hype, and that place has been hyped up around here. I mean, it was ok, brisket was tender and pretty but overly fatty and not very flavorful. I ended up saucing it, and at least my rule of thumb is good brisket is like good steak, it don't need sauce. I didn't feel it was worth the wait or the cost. Maybe I just hit them on an off day. But what irritated me and why I personally don't plan on going back is while waiting in the long line they were giving away "free" beer. At the time they didn't have a liquor license and couldn't sell it but could give it away "free". Don't know if its still that way or not. Well I rarely ever drink, and I don't like the idea that I'm having to pay extra so others can have "free" beer(s). Its not a moral high ground issue for me, its economics. If others want a beer I'm cool with that but they should pay for it, don't hide it in the cost of my food. They should offer a discount to people who didn't have a beer.

There is a place here in Lubbock called The Shack and its much better than Evie Maes in my opinion.

Nor do I believe the bigger bbq joints are paying $120 for a piece of meat. Thats what I'd pay buying one. How many a day do they serve, 15, 20? They're getting a big discount over what I pay, if they're not they need to fire their purchaser.

Again I'm not an expert or bbq aficionado but I'll stick with my $2.99 lb KJ brisket over a bbq joints $15 lb brisket.


----------



## kevreh (Apr 3, 2018)

Rockinar said:


> I had a Kamado Joe Classic. Did not like it. I thought it was sort of a "Jack of all trades, master of none" It was heavy, fragile, small cooking space, It can do it all, but not very well. Its specialty seemed to be cooking chicken and such in the 350 - 400 degree range. It did really good chicken and its the only cooker I could get crispy skin on with ease. I also hated that you had to use lump and only big pieces, making half the bag of lump useless more often than not. No access to the fire was another negative.
> 
> If you live up north and just want a small insulated cooker it would be good. Im in Texas where we dont need insulation, and surrounded by some of the best BBQ on earth, and the Joe just cant replicate it.


What did you replace the KJ with? I've had my KJ for almost a year now. I haven't had good luck smoking on it for an extended time. Bought a Smokin-It electric smoker that is much better. OTOH, the KJ kills it when I want to do a couple steaks and sear the crap out of them. Ditto for chicken. Funny you mention big pieces, I'm at the end of my bag of the Royal Oak lump charcoal from Home Depot. I like the smaller pieces you get at the end of the bag vs the bigger ones. Seems like you get more consistant heat with them.


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

kevreh said:


> What did you replace the KJ with? I've had my KJ for almost a year now. I haven't had good luck smoking on it for an extended time. Bought a Smokin-It electric smoker that is much better. OTOH, the KJ kills it when I want to do a couple steaks and sear the crap out of them. Ditto for chicken. Funny you mention big pieces, I'm at the end of my bag of the Royal Oak lump charcoal from Home Depot. I like the smaller pieces you get at the end of the bag vs the bigger ones. Seems like you get more consistant heat with them.


What are you struggling with on the KJ? No matter what smoker/grill you have I recommend following these folks on YouTube: John Setzler, How to BBQ Right, Baby Back Maniac, and 
Guga Foods. This isn't all inclusive.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

kevreh said:


> What did you replace the KJ with? I've had my KJ for almost a year now. I haven't had good luck smoking on it for an extended time. Bought a Smokin-It electric smoker that is much better. OTOH, the KJ kills it when I want to do a couple steaks and sear the crap out of them. Ditto for chicken. Funny you mention big pieces, I'm at the end of my bag of the Royal Oak lump charcoal from Home Depot. I like the smaller pieces you get at the end of the bag vs the bigger ones. Seems like you get more consistant heat with them.


I sold the Kamado Joe classic and bought a Karubecue. I have since sold it and bought a Klose offset.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2018)

I have a kamado joe and have been happy with it but I may end up selling it in an effort to get a more smoking bbq oriented piece. I have a Weber genesis for high temp cooking. The kamado is sort of the jack of all trades master of none to me. I can't cook on it as well as I can gas. However my brother in law can cook fantastic food on the kamado.


----------



## kevreh (Apr 3, 2018)

Rackhouse Mayor said:


> kevreh said:
> 
> 
> > What did you replace the KJ with? I've had my KJ for almost a year now. I haven't had good luck smoking on it for an extended time. Bought a Smokin-It electric smoker that is much better. OTOH, the KJ kills it when I want to do a couple steaks and sear the crap out of them. Ditto for chicken. Funny you mention big pieces, I'm at the end of my bag of the Royal Oak lump charcoal from Home Depot. I like the smaller pieces you get at the end of the bag vs the bigger ones. Seems like you get more consistant heat with them.
> ...


Thanks for those links! Will check out the channels. The smokiness isn't as as intense as with my previous electric smoker. Been told it has to do with the charcoal. With the kJ the biggest challenge is keeping the smoke consistent over a 5+ hour smoke. Not saying it's not possible, just not there yet, for me.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm a big egg user myself and have been for close to 10-12 years or so. Enjoy it, does need some tinkering and toys to get it right.

Most people who don't like them, just don't use them enough or care to learn them, and ultimately give up and blame the grill when they simply cant cook well.

Outside of an egg, I've probably settled on getting a Lang offset stick burner next! I enjoy the process and the trial and error of BBQ. Grown up in Texas and living in the Deep South now, so BBQ is all around.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2018)

What kind of lump are you guys using in your kamados? I have used royal oak and cowboy both from box stores. I'm really leaning towards trying a little bit better rated brand maybe like fogo or kamado joe big block lump. The prices on them are a bit high i just wondered if it made that much of a difference


----------



## kevreh (Apr 3, 2018)

Personally I don't like the (big) block lumps. Hard to get an even heat source unless you fill up your grill. I like the Royal Oak lump, good price and easy to get at HD. Only thing is not sure if I love the flavor it puts out and not a fan of the sparks. Trying a type of hardwood charcoal from lowes, so far so good. The briquets allow for a more even heat and are easy to move around once lit.


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

I don't use Cowboy because of the construction debris that comes with it. I've tried Primo - maybe I got a bad bag - but it was full of small briquette sized charcoal and fines. I stick with Kamado Joe lump. I love it, and Costco sells it cheap. I've yet to find Royal Oak lump near me. All I ever see is their briquettes.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Agreed everyone. I was always a Royal Oak fan because it's cheap and convenient. FYI BGE brand is supposedly just RO. I tried Kamado Joe last year and liked it. Seemed to last longer than RO. If you can find it on sale @ Costco it's only a little more expensive than RO. Costco has Kamado Joe "road shows" which are where KJ are at specific Costco's for about 2 weeks. It's actually going on close to me, but not my usual Costco, and I need to head over there today :thumbup:


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

I prefer the KJ lump as well. If I can't find KJ I will use Nature Glo, it is a rebranded bag of Royal oak


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

I got my 5 bags of KJ @ Costco the other day. I think they were 21 bucks a piece. The bag is quite a bit bigger than the standard RO bag :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I saw this stack in my local grocery store today... I thought they had quit making it.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Ware said:


> I saw this stack in my local grocery store today... I thought they had quit making it.


Oh wow. That was one that always got high praise on the BGE forum! What was the cost?


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2018)

SGrabs33 said:


> I got my 5 bags of KJ @ Costco the other day. I think they were 21 bucks a piece. The bag is quite a bit bigger than the standard RO bag :thumbup:


Nice. Was this the apex Costco? I frequent the one in Raleigh and can't ever seem to find it when they have it.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

firefighter11 said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > I got my 5 bags of KJ @ Costco the other day. I think they were 21 bucks a piece. The bag is quite a bit bigger than the standard RO bag :thumbup:
> ...


It was actually the Durham one. I think they have it until Thursday this week. Just google "Costco Kamado Joe roadshow" and it should give you a list of locations and dates.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > I saw this stack in my local grocery store today... I thought they had quit making it.
> ...


$6.48 for a 10lb bag. I was really surprised to see those bags back on the shelf. It was made in Yellville, AR (pop. 1,204) until they closed/sold out to Royal Oak or whatever several years ago. It used to be my go-to, and could be bought around here for less than $5/bag - I guess similar to buying Milorganite close to Milwaukee. :lol:


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@Ware very interesting. If they really did sell out to RO I would be worried that it's just rebranded RO for more $.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

firefighter11 said:


> What kind of lump are you guys using in your kamados? I have used royal oak and cowboy both from box stores. I'm really leaning towards trying a little bit better rated brand maybe like fogo or kamado joe big block lump. The prices on them are a bit high i just wondered if it made that much of a difference


I use rockwood. The BGE and KJ junk is royal oak at a premium price.

Cowboy, Stubbs and those are all full of garbage usually. Scraps!

Royal oak isn't bad but it'll be full of uncarbonized wood which smokes like a freight train. Plus it's so damn smoky, doesn't clean up well or quickly so I tend to avoid it unless I run out somehow.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

kevreh said:


> Personally I don't like the (big) block lumps. Hard to get an even heat source unless you fill up your grill. I like the Royal Oak lump, good price and easy to get at HD. Only thing is not sure if I love the flavor it puts out and not a fan of the sparks. Trying a type of hardwood charcoal from lowes, so far so good. The briquets allow for a more even heat and are easy to move around once lit.


Using briquettes on a komado?? Bold strategy, considering how ashy they get and restricting airflow. How's it work out for ya ?


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2018)

FATC1TY said:


> firefighter11 said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of lump are you guys using in your kamados? I have used royal oak and cowboy both from box stores. I'm really leaning towards trying a little bit better rated brand maybe like fogo or kamado joe big block lump. The prices on them are a bit high i just wondered if it made that much of a difference
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. I kid you not I bought some KJ lump charcoal from the Costco roadshow and it was dripping water when I took it out of he bag. I had to lay it all out in the garage and try to dry it out. It still smoked terrible.


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

firefighter11 said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > firefighter11 said:
> ...


I've never had a problem with KJ lump. In fact, it's the best I've found. I guess there really is truth to "Your mileage may vary".

I don't use briquettes because of the ash factor, but you can sneak a few in to your lump and get away with it.


----------



## kevreh (Apr 3, 2018)

FATC1TY said:


> kevreh said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I don't like the (big) block lumps. Hard to get an even heat source unless you fill up your grill. I like the Royal Oak lump, good price and easy to get at HD. Only thing is not sure if I love the flavor it puts out and not a fan of the sparks. Trying a type of hardwood charcoal from lowes, so far so good. The briquets allow for a more even heat and are easy to move around once lit.
> ...


More ash is a minor annoyance at this point. Some day I'll probably go back to lump. I like the consistency in size and heat.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2018)

Ever since I threw a WiFi thermometer on my grill surface my Q has gotten a lot better. Surface temp to grill some temp was off by as much as 45-50 degrees on some cooks. It might not hurt for those that use them to just add a little extra insurance and check.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

kevreh said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > kevreh said:
> ...


Ash = airflow. I'll just say that, so if you are having problems with cooking low and slows or anything like that, that's your culprit. They weren't intended to be used with briquettes.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2018)

Where are you getting rock wood? @FATC1TY


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm getting it from my local ace hardware down here. He's not a corporate shop but a small mom and pop. Any ace hardware can order and carry if they so choose.

I started when it was 19 a bag. It's now 25 a bag. He still sells it for 21 to me after price increase because I had him order it and promised it would sell. It's all he carries now, and sells like wild according to him so he appreciates the business.

You can also order it online, always some free shipping and offers going on if you buy it direct from rockwood. It's really great lump if you've ever thought or were told the food was too smoky or had a campfire flavor to it. It's best to me because I use some higher end woods when I smoke so I don't want it it muddled with sooty lump

@firefighter11


----------



## Cavan806 (May 2, 2017)

Just a few of the Eggs we cooked on last year during EggFest at Stone Mountain Park in Georgia. Our team name is SerialGrillers. We came in second place last year and fed a lot of hungry people that day.



Happy Egging!

Cheers!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

This might be sacrilege, but has anyone been to the Pecan Lodge in Deep Ellum? My brother-in-law went and enjoyed the food, but not the two hour wait to get in.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Large egg user here. My neighbor got me using this stuff and really like it right now.

https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=fogo+lump+charcoal&tag=googhydr-20&index=aps&hvadid=229125353943&hvpos=1t1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=10327216404362220139&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9060053&hvtargid=kwd-336072793161&ref=pd_sl_9kvdqpc3d5_e_p38


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2018)

@zeus201 Nice I am going to try the rockwood then maybe the fogo next. Ive been hearing good things about both of them. Amazon prime is nice for that shipping cost :thumbup:


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks like Lowe's is now carrying Kamado Joe stuff, atleast near me. The charcoal was more expensive than when you can get it @costco. Same cost but Lowe's is a 20lb bag and Costco was a 30 lb bag.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> This might be sacrilege, but has anyone been to the Pecan Lodge in Deep Ellum? My brother-in-law went and enjoyed the food, but not the two hour wait to get in.


I waited in line at Franklin for 8 hours and Snows 4 hours. Both places I was first in line. I just did it for the experience and to say I did it. I would never go back to either just eat BBQ. Theres so many places that have great BBQ these days that theres no need to wait in a line, unless you want to.

You can wait in Franklin line for 8 hours or drive 4 blocks past it and get BBQ at Micklethwait thats every bit as good, and no line.


----------



## Bo31210 (Apr 13, 2018)

@firefighter11 Try the Rockwood. You won't use anything else going forward. It is the most neutral charcoal I have found. Plus it is made in the USA


----------

